# Überwachung von einem Server schlägt fehl



## PatrickR (13. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern schein irgendetwas seltsames auf einem server passiert zu sein.
Zunächteinmal mein Setup.

ISPConfig 3 als Multiserver-Setup (ISPConfig Server als "kundenlogin" ohne weitere Dienste, 2 x Server für das Hosting (Apache, Postfix, Devcot, Mysql, FTP e.t.c ), 2 x DNS Server, 1 x Supervisorserver mit OpenVZ)

Nun wollte ich gestern Abend über die ISPConfig App für Android den Aerverstatus abfragen dabei wurde mir auf dem 2. Hostingserver die Fehlermeldung "no monitor record found" angezeigt. Nachdem ich mich dann am Rechner ins ISPConfig eingelogt habe und unter den Punkt Überwachung den entsprechenden Server angewählt habe, wird mir da auch nichts mehr angezeigt. Nur Bei Serverstatus -> Übersichtanzeigen, wird mir ein grünes feld ohne weitere infos angezeigt, alle anderen punkte wie Logs, Raid-, CPU Stats e.t.c. kommt folgendes:


```
Daten vom: ????-??-?? ??:??       Derzeit stehen keine Daten über die Dienste zur Verfügung. Bitte später erneut überprüfen.
```
Bei Systemstatus (Alle Server) --> Übersicht zeigen
wird mir dies beim "kaputten" Server angezeigt:


```
Server: Server2.meinedomain.de.

Status: ok (0 unbekannt, 0 Info, 0 Warnung, 0 kritisch, 0 Fehler)
[URL="http://kundenlogin.ika-netzwerke.de/index.php#"]Mehr Informationen...[/URL]
```
und dies beim Funktionierenden:

```
Server: Server1.meinedomain.de (Debian Squeeze/Sid)
ISPConfig 3.0.4.2
Status: ok (0 unbekannt, 0 Info, 0 Warnung, 0 kritisch, 0 Fehler)
[URL="http://kundenlogin.ika-netzwerke.de/index.php#"]Mehr Informationen...[/URL]
```
Ansonsten läuft der Server wunderbar, es werden einstellungen übernommen die ich im ISPConfig ändere und sonst gibt es auch keine auffälligkeiten.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Till (13. März 2013)

Der slave scheint sich nicht mehr mit dem master per mysql verbinden zu können. Starte mysql auf dem master mal neu. Wenn das nicht hilft, prüfe die Firewall falls Du eine auf dem Master aktiviert hast und versuch mal dich vom slave aus mit den login Daten für den master aus der ispconfig config.inc.php Datei einzuloggen.


----------



## PatrickR (13. März 2013)

Hi,

werde ich mal überprüfen, aber warum funktioniert dann die aktualisierung auf dem server, wenn ich z.B. neue Postfächer, Webs e.t.c. anlege?



###Update###
Der login vom slave auf den Master funktioniert


Danke, Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Till (13. März 2013)

> aber warum funktioniert dann die aktualisierung auf dem server, wenn ich z.B. neue Postfächer, Webs e.t.c. anlege?


Es ist das gleiche Script (server.sh). Möglicherwesie hat der slave mysql User kein Schreibrechte auf die monitor Tabelle.


----------



## PatrickR (13. März 2013)

Hallo Till,

an den permissions lag es nicht, nach dem ich heute mittag mal den masterserver neugestartet habe und dies nicht geholfen hat, habe ich nun nachdem etwas ruhe auf dem slave server eingekehrt ist, diesen mal neu gestartet. Nun läuft alles wieder normal. 

ich habe alles erdenkliche kontrolliert auch die server.sh mal manuell angestoßen, sql-dienst neu gestartet, cron jobs überwacht... nichts hat geholfen... erst der totale serverreboot hat das problem behoben. wäre natürlich interessant gewesen zu wissen was der auslöser war...

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Patrick


----------

